# Need some help.



## rywill (Nov 22, 2005)

ok i have a group of 6 Aulonocara sp. "Lwanda". im pretty sure i have 3m 3f . one of my females looks to be holding now, and there is now about a 6"x6" pit they have been digging in the tank that is bare. these are my 1st mouthbrooders and i need help on what to do with the female. i know i need to pull her but have no idea when. do i just put her in an xtra 10 gallon i have for her to spit in? Any information is greatly appreciated


----------



## Lisachromis (Jan 19, 2005)

Putting her into the 10g to spit is absolutely fine. Just remember to add her back into the main tank (after she spits) at night when the others should be sleeping, and to rearrange the tank a bit to break up territories.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I agree. Put her in a 10 gallon with a sponge filter, a piece of PVC pipe to hide in and a floating plastic plant (seems to make them feel secure), and some lok-rocks or slate for the fry to hide under. Don't feed her unless shes still eating in the big tank. When she spits feed her heavily for day or two before return and give the fry powdered flake food.


----------



## rywill (Nov 22, 2005)

alrighty...thanks for the help, hopefully this time is a success as i was not ready for it last time.


----------



## rywill (Nov 22, 2005)

ok so since i jus emptied my 20gallon tank...i stuck the holding female in there this morning and i have counted about 6 babies now that she has released.


----------



## rywill (Nov 22, 2005)

*Update*

ok so now i count around 12-15 fry....what is an average number per spawn?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Thats about right for a young female, spawns get larger. I think I had 33 a couple times.


----------



## rywill (Nov 22, 2005)

awesome, thanks....this morning b4 the lights got turned on i put the female back in the original tank with the others. when the fry get big enough and come out of hiding i will post pics


----------

